# aloha



## skoty69 (Jun 2, 2009)

hello everyone, im very new to archery and hope to learn a whole bunch from you guys and gals. i just purchased a 09 martin cheetah. i wasnt to thrilled about it until a archer down at the range was kind enough to help me set it up better. now i very happy with how it performs so far. i have been borrowing a mathews Q2 ,that was awesome , until my bow came in. interesting that the two bows have about 10 years between them but shoot nearly the same. to me anyway. i have been shooting for about three weeks now and love it so far.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* skoty69. Have fun here.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome-Where are you at?


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------

